
The Michelson Fourier Analyzer - jessaustin
http://www.leancrew.com/all-this/2015/01/the-michelson-fourier-analyzer/?
======
theophrastus
The detail which was missing for me from Bill Hammack's wonderful videos was
how one might change the phase angle of a Fourier component from zero. I
believe it's possible, at least within a discrete gear-tooth (the smallest
gear component having the coarsest phase adjustment), by manipulating the
"pinion gear".

There's only so much one can stuff in a video; perhaps Bill has some mention
of phase angles in his accompanying book.

------
dang
This was discussed on HN recently
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8612860](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8612860)),
but the current post seems different enough to be treated separately.

